# WIN WIN WIN - Brand New Range Vivexotic.



## kato (May 12, 2007)

We are giving 5 lucky RFUK members the chance to be amongst the first in the world to own one of the new Repti-Home Maxi Vivariums! 

The new Maxi range has larger rails and is deeper and taller than standard Repti-Homes, plus we have a new XL model at a huge 54" long. All the details are of the Vivariums are:

New Deeper Vivs
All Repti-Home Maxi vivs will now be deeper...much deeper! Throughout the range, the depth will increase from the current 37.5cm to 49cm. This gives a huge 30% increase in floor space in every vivarium!

New XL size
An addition to the current Medium (86cm) and Large (115cm) lengths, we're launching a new Extra Large length at 137.5cm. That's over 4' 6" which, with the 56cm (22") height, makes this viv a perfect habitat for beardies!

Larger rails
You've told us that the rails at the front of the viv were too small, so we've increased them to allow for deeper substrate at the base and better concealment of lighting at the top. 

Range Summary
Here's all the stats for the new Repti-Home Maxi range:

Repti-Home Maxi Medium
L86cm x D49cm x H56cm (33.9 x 19.3 x 22")

Repti-Home Maxi Large
L115cm x D49cm x H56cm (45.3 x 19.3 x 22")

Repti-Home Maxi X-Large
L137.5cm x D49cm x H56cm (54.1 x 19.3 x 22")

*HOW TO WIN*
We want to know what a brand new, larger home would mean to your reptile. To win, tell us what you'd write in a 'Welcome to Your New Repti-Home' card to your reptile. The 5 most creative answers will win! 

The 5 winners can choose any size and colour from the Repti Home Maxi range (Maxi XL only available in beech). They will be especially manufactured and sent to the winners BEFORE the range is officially launched - meaning they will be one of the first in the world to get their hands on one! 

As an added bonus, we will pick 10 runners up to receive 50% off the RRP of any Vivexotic vivarium!

So post your entries here and post them soon because this one ends at 23:59 on the 30th October 2013.

Simon
Administrator.
15th October 2013


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

*'Welcome to Your New Repti-Home'*

Enjoy christening the new digs, and having many lizard babies! oo:

Love from your personal food vendor


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Welcome to your new repti home

Karma,

I know we have been having a few problems lately. You're not happy with fortnightly feedings, I get that.
I'm trying to get to grips with the situation myself.

We've both said and done things we didn't mean. You tagged me, I called you names.

Can we please get past this. I know we will work well together, we just need to push past the hard times and learn to love again.

I've got you this new viv, it might not go all the way to putting us back on track, but it's a gesture and a start.

All my Love

Tarron

PS enjoy x


----------



## Scottnicol (Jul 12, 2013)

'Welcome to Your New Repti-Home'

Dear Zeus,

I know you have been bulging out of that 'RUB' for quite some time now and I am aware that it has caused some emotional aswel as physical problems between us. So to make up for the inconvenience caused I have got you this huge 'XL Vivexotic'! Try not to get lost.

Love Scott.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Bump.:whistling2:


----------



## Lil_nightmare (Feb 26, 2011)

Dear Sir Percival

You = Awesome
Your very own fiefdom = Awesome

You + Your very own fiefdom = Double Awesome

Double Awesome = Getting ALL THE LADIES

You're Welcome

Awesome Tash


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome to your New Repti-Home.

Dear Mr Bitey-Thing.

I would like to welcome you to your new residence as purchased by your owner. 

You will have no doubt already taken the opportunity to explore the extensive features and improved conditions that this new accommodation offers. You will also be delighted to note that this will be the final move in residence that will occur during your lifetime and your owner has committed to an extensive programme of continued improvement and maintenance. 

This gift is given in exchange for your continued adherence to the non-verbal agreement made on the 28th of September of the year 2012, to wit, that a continued 'laissez-faire' attitude from your owner would result in a de-escalation of aggression on your part.

I will also take this opportunity to remind you that the presentation of this gift in no way releases you from your obligations under the afore mentioned agreement. 

Kindest Regards

T.Sly

B.Stard and Sons Solicitors


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Great responses so far, keep them coming people!


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Hagen UK said:


> Great responses so far, keep them coming people!


You can't enter.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Welcome to your New Repti-Home....

Jaws

This brand new spankingly gorgeous spacious home is a prezzie from your rather tolerating, warm hearted owner, even though you decided to take a chunk out of her finger one day as you were p***ed off, she forgave you and still cared for you, she couldn't use the finger for over a week but she still managed to feed and clean your viv as best she could so hopefully you won't get p***ed off anymore in your new home and Emma can keep all her fingers!!


----------



## abimckenzie (Aug 3, 2013)

'Welcome to Your New Repti-Home'

To my dearest Pandora.

I would like to be the first to welcome you to your new home. You are one of the lucky few reptiles in the world to own this staggering 54 inches long vivarium! You asked for a better home... And now I give you a top of the range home! No thanks will be necessary. However by living in this new home you are agreeing to treat this new home with utmost respect or the premises will be re-possessed by me for personal use. I will now let you explore your much needed space.

Lots of love, Abigail.


----------



## kelius (Oct 15, 2013)

To Monty the Python, 

This new vivarium is so that you still "cannot be seen".


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

kato said:


> You can't enter.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Couldn't help myself! :2thumb:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Dearest squishy I am sorry to say this is not a welcome to your new home card and you will have to continue to live your life in your low grade prefab as sadly I can not enter the competition x 
Lots of love from your mummy with legs


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome to Your New Repti-Home

Dear Sophie the corn

I know on our combined incomes we never thought we would see the day where you get a nice new bigger viv but welcome to your new crib I call it that as mtv have cut 16 and pregnant for snake cribs, they will be round later to film so get ready 

Hopefully you wont make a mess before they come as I know how you like to be active and climb away have fun and don't have anyone over


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Dear Snakeybumface

So now you grown to adulthood and got your own new house, there are just a few things that I need to remind you of.

if you crap on the floor, you clean it
no loud music passed 10.30pm
put the rubbish out on thursdays and please use the appropriate recycling bins
try not to drop your dinner all over the floor
the heating is not going to pay for itself
if you have friends round please remember you are responsible for them
dont bring your dirty washing home with you at the weekend
No smoking pot!
I know I sound old and dull, but when you have kids yourself you will understand.

Now all of that is out of the way - I cant tell you how proud I am of you, who would of thought a Black Headed Python would be going to university to study economics and philosophy

XXX

Pops


----------



## Urban Pirate (Oct 14, 2013)

Dear Rambo

Welcome to your new Repti-Home, I thought I would reward you for being the most ungrateful snake on the planet. I give you food and water and all you do is bite me! Actually Rambo, you are being evicted back into your old vivarium and Rocky is moving in here. Unless you say sorry.


----------



## jamesmortimer (Jan 7, 2013)

welcome to your new repti-home.
you will receive many hookers over the next few months so make sure you do me proud as always, takeaway comes every saturday night from your favourite cuisine, the pools over in the cool end, cya later.


----------



## jakeharman (Oct 9, 2011)

*competition entry*

Dear Elenore,

 I understand why you left home, I see now that you needed more space, Its only now that I have realized this. i promise to bring you more rats and to visit more often, And would like to say welcome to your new home.
lots of love Jake.H


----------



## ScottyT (Aug 31, 2012)

'Welcome to Your New Repti-Home'
Dear cleo, 
I understand that your feeling lost and upset at the loss of your dearly departed boyfriend, and fellow bearded dragon, caesar. & I can only hope that this new home brings you a slight bit of joy as you can now move on and out of the viv which you spent so long with him in raising your babies together.

Feel free to help yourself to any of the complimentary food running loose around the new home & p.s you may have another boyfriend or companion coming shortly to keep you company  

From your very loving owner (the guy that feeds, scotty x


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

If anyone wanted a little incentive to enter, check out this great review! http://www.livefoodsbypost.co.uk/blog/2013/10/17/vivexotic-take-it-to-the-max/


----------



## Joer152 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey snaey snakey hears a new home love joe p.s dont eat me


----------



## Spackmonkey (Oct 17, 2013)

Marian,

You've always wanted to stretch out into a bigger room, and since I live in mine, I got you the next best thing, with lots of places for you to play "look like a poo under a rock".

Mark


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Welcome to Your New Repti-Home

Smartie. 

Hope you enjoy the space provided so you do not feel the need to latch on to random parts of my body if i dare go to close. Also the sound of your hissing has on numerous occasions caused me to go check for possible gas leaks to then find you sitting there. While i appreciate how much you love me by the constant hissing and love bites i feel that this year for christmas i will appreciate it more if you had a nice new viv and left me alone for a bit.

Love you loads Gasleak im really appreciating removing the latest bunch of teeth out of my arm :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Guy_Brooks (Apr 10, 2010)

Welcome to your new home.

While I have the time to roam free in your house, you shall be stuffed in that viv. I hope it is big enough for your 6ft self as I will ask the XL one. Don't worry, I will not eat your dogs or guinea pig.

Love your burm.

See what I did there :whistling2:.


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Just thought I'd share some of the improvements we have made to the new Maxi range! Enter now to win one!


----------



## LIANNEJO (Oct 7, 2013)

*'Welcome to Your New Repti-Home'*

Hey Izzy,

I'm so excited that I just know you will be too when you've had a chance to settle in your new home and explore it. So please don't go all moody n ignore me for days because I have got you a brand new upgraded home (we both know you can be more than a little disgruntled when faced with any sort of change, but I promise you will love it eventually).
So enjoy and explore and I will see you in a few days when u ready to talk to me again x


----------



## rhys_d (Apr 17, 2012)

welcome to your new repti home
your fancy digs ,your new abode
with a big glass door and wooden sides.
ill throw you in somewhere to hide.
because this is where youll spend your time,
and staring through how ill spend mine.
theres nothing wrong with where you are
but that extra space will go so far.
we'll fill it up, branches galore.
and a leaf or two thats for sure.
so this little poem is just to say
this viv is yours forever......................from today


----------



## Carmil07 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Dear Bindi*

Dear Bindi,

OMG! OMG! OMG! Look what mammy has won for you 
I am sure you have noticed all that extra room you now have, especially after all the growing you have done lately baby girl. You were definitely in need of an upgrade from that pokey 3ft viv you came to us in and now we don't have to save to buy you a bigger one we can spend some money on new things to fill some of the extra space.
So enjoy all the extra room and keep growing 

xxx

P.S please try not to make a mess everywhere with your veg and if you do be good and eat it up afterwards


----------



## Scunner (Aug 10, 2013)

*Paitence Business*

It's been a long time
Been a very long time
It's been a long time indeed
Here a long time it's too long a time
I can barely move to feed
He keeps me waiting here
He keeps me waiting here

Sitting on my tail to stop myself exploding (Yeah)
I can't get used to this patience business (No)

The seconds grab the minutes say "I wish I had a bed"
I'm going to have to bite myself, am I alive or dead
Don't keep me waiting here
Don't keep me waiting here

Sitting on my tail to stop myself exploding (Yeah)
I can't get used to this patience business (No)

No.. No..

Cause I've been waiting all alone for you to come
I hissed at the Gecko just to hear a voice speak (Hear a voice speak)
It said "at the croak you will have..."
Considerably less room than me..nee nah nee nah!

Been a long time been a very long time
He also serves who waits
Been a long time (it's too long a time)
I thought we both were mates?

Sitting on my tail to stop myself exploding (Yeah)
I can't get used to this patience business (No)


(Where's My New Viv!!?) 
(Where's My New Viv!!?) 
(Where's My New Viv!!?) 



With due apologies to Something Happens! (©1990)


----------



## Deviant (Sep 10, 2010)

Dear Rusty Uromastyx

You're getting fat in your old age, so I've got you this bigger viv so you'll have to walk more between the hot and cold spot where you seem to spend all your time! If you prefer the smaller viv you can have it back when someone brings out a reptile treadmill, and not before.....

I would have told you in person but you rarely seem to be about when I drop by, I'd almost say it was like you were avoiding me.

From
Your landlord, delivery man and electricity supplier


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

Dear Mrs Ralph,

Here's a shiny brand spanking new viv just for you!

I hope that it makes up for the fact that I've never given you your own name and you have always just been known as Ralph's wife, and not your own independent snake, I've set snake feminism back a few years there.

I hope it also makes up for the fact that Ralph will be coming to visit you soon, however in this lovely new viv you'll have plenty of room to throw him around if he won't leave you alone when you've got a headache.

P.S. if you could refrain from smearing poop up the wall for just a few days that would be great.

Much love


----------



## lol321 (Sep 29, 2013)

Dear Baby Beardie,

This is a brand new top of the range Vivarium for you, this is 100 times better than the current box you are in at the store, you will have plenty of room in here without your brothers and sisters tripping over you, treading on you all day long and pinching all your food. You will have your own hide, your own branch to climb and your very own basking spot. 

This will be your perfect new home..


----------



## TeaSBA (Aug 26, 2013)

APARTMENT RENTAL CONTRACT

LANDLORD: Tea Buhl
Room on the left, 1
The world outside, 111111

TENANTS: Silky the bearded dragon

LOCATION: Repti-Home Maxi X-Large

AGREEMENT
Once the tenant and the landlord sign and date this agreement, a deposit consisting of being nice and eating your greens has been made.
Rent is 20-30 poops per month. The rent is an ongoing payment. Is the rent late, the tenant will be charged with a vet visit.
Utilities such as electricity, water, food and heat will ALL be provided by the landlord.
Pets (mites, worms etc.) are not allowed on the premises.

Landlord signature: Tea Buhl
Tenant signature: _Poopsmear_


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

:welcome: to your new home.

You've got lots and lots more space to roam,
within your brand new repti-home.
Sliding, hiding, eating pinkies,
inviting friends around for drinkies.

Basking underneath your lamp,
no longer living like a tramp.
Surviving in a shallow box,
feet so cold you needed reptisocks.

In your proper classy place,
put a smile upon your reptiface.
You've got the best that I can give
enjoy your Repti-Home Maxi Viv


----------



## 59sound (Feb 19, 2013)

Dear Agatha The Soon To Be Agoraphobic Royal

Welcome to Your New Repti-Home I know as a Royal you would rather be stuffed in a shoebox or a glovebox or a matchbox but have this new Repti-Home.
Not just because it was free but because I like you and you deserve it and I want my shoe box back. To put my shoes in.


----------



## starsoryx (Aug 10, 2012)

Dearest Spyro

Welcome to your new repti-home
Now all your dreams've come true,
hope you've many years of happiness
'cause no reptile deserves it like you.

Lots of love from Mum and Dad


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

An ode to my carpet python .....

For my mate - the big fella Ernie,
A ceramic's incredibly burnie,
So to prevent something sad,
You've got a new pad,
With a lovely new guard, happy birthday!


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Dear Piper,

In a bid of thanks for choosing us and allowing us to nurse you back to health we have decided to gift you this brand new top of the range viviarium. We are fully aware that the last few months have been very difficult and hope that this new home will aid in your making a full recovery.

Due to the tendency of your rack-mates to make escape attempts you will unfortunately not be granted access to a key but will be able to freely enjoy the interior of your new home. We have decorated according to your preferences and agree to supply you with food, heat and light for the duration of your tenancy.

All we ask in return is that you grace us with your presence once or twice per week and don't become grumpy and (for want of a better word) psychotic whenever routine cleaning tasks are performed in and around your new home.

We hope you will enjoy a long and happy life in this huge new abode and look forward to seeing you once you have settled in.

Best Wishes
Rob & Leigh
(The ones with the mice)


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

To Vixxie, trixxie and pixie,

Welcome to your new repti-home....actually sod it it's my new home to escape the kids!!!! 

:lol2:

Nicky.


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Time is running out guys and gals! Get your entries in soon, only a week left till the competition closes and our 5 winners are picked! Good luck!


----------



## TheGuvnor (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome to your New Repti-Home.

Dear Mr Bane

We know you are extremely happy in your current vivexotic XL. And we also know you love to come out of your Viv for a nice cuddle with Pete and the family.
I would like to give you this new vivexotic. It's bigger, brighter, and oh so slick. So big in fact that Pete and the family could come in with you .

I know you will truly appreciate this new improved living experience.

Keep on loving and living....

Many kind Regards

Vivian viva Vivexotic


----------



## brownfox10 (Sep 4, 2013)

*welcome to your new reptile home*

At the newest 5 star luxury you will be enjoying the finest of mice, the best wood chips and most relaxing heat mats you can find... Don't forget about the lovely scent of freshly cut wood surrounding you all the time.


----------



## readingsnakes1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome to your new repti home,

Bella the royal python,

Now bella, after being told many years ago when i first wanted to keep snakes that royal pythons are relatively easy to keep i thought i would purchase you. However, when i acquired you and all you ever did was try to bite me, never eat, never poop and knock your water bowel over every five minutes (which i thought in the end you were doing on purpose so i had to stick my hands back in for you to have a go at!!) i have now puchasedyou a bigger home which keeps my hands further away from your gob and you can poo hidden in a far corner. 

Love you bella! :lol2:


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

To Aura the Royal,

I just can't apologise enough. 

They told me you'd never eat. They lied.
They told me you'd like small spaces. They lied.
They told me I'd never ever see you! They lied!

Even though I got you a Repti-Home Medium I know now that you really love to use all the space you have, you're out every night and you love munching rats!

So please, accept my deepest apologies and enjoy this new Repti-Home Maxi Large. 

Let us put this behind us,

Your doting owner.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Dear fluff,

Despite our differences I've always liked you. 
I know it's not your fault that you try to eat my face whenever I open your vivarium because admittedly you have almost outgrown it. 
It's nice that you do eventually calm down and realise i'm not actually food.
Despite the constant eruptions of foul smelling defacation splattered across your viv walls, I value your companionship and am in a constant state of astonishment at your impressive pattern and colours.
I really appreciate the chick yolk splatters I am rewarded with at feeding time and simply adore the time spent scrubbing it off the glass in the bathtub, but most of all i love the affectionate way you urinate on me if I handle you for too long.

I hope you enjoy the extra space and new improved features your new Reptile Home Maxi - XL brings you!
Fishboy. :flrt:


----------



## Beardies4pets (Sep 20, 2013)

Ahoy spike, my amazing beardie who has a thing with pooing on people when they are not looking.
For all the amazing moments I have shared with you (remember the one when you had a poo on grannies head. Ha ha)
I think it is time for you be given something back in return .
I know you will probably get lost in a bigger vivexotic vivarium, but at least you can explore more and have more hiding places where you can jump out on people from. I know how much you think of the vivexotic vivariums as you are in one. Also there would be more room for you to take a dump ( I know this would mean the world to you)
Lets just get to the point as I know me and you are not the type to get all sloppy with each other. You are not just a pet, but a family member.
I would take great pleasure in presenting you one of vivexotics new vivs.
Yours welcome 
Rhys (or daddy to you)


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

Welcome, my reptilian friend... this is your new home, I know that like us human folk, it will take a while for you to learn exactly were everything is in your new place but dont worry; I will be here to watch you and help you where ever I can.

I know you liked your old place, but with this one you have a higher equity, more room for all of your toot and personal belongings. 

Yours truly, 

your neighbour, your human...

Troy x

ps. Feeding schedule has not changed, nor have lights on/off.


----------



## bob brown (Mar 15, 2010)

'Welcome to Your New Repti-Home' 
Hope you enjoy your new home, I hope you find the new space suitable to your needs,
You can now bury yourself in the deep substrate again and "surprise" me like you like to do on feeding day, yes with all that space you can find new and amusing places to leave me "presents" once dinner is digested, and finally yes you can have your lights on all day, without anyone complaining about the "supernova" emanating from your house as we try to eat dinner (you know who I mean)
your loving and pandering owner

:lol2:


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

To my wee pal
i thought it was about time i showed you how much you mean to me and how i want the very best for you.Even if it means taking up all the room i have left in my room, i know you will appreciate it alot compared to you current bed sit , and soo i have got you a mansion not just any old mansion but a brand new just built mansion,all kitted out with the besta gear for you, and you only as your well worth it. 


love k xx


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

Welcome to your New Repti-Home!
Arthur
I know what a new spanking viv mean to you. It would mean you don’t have to see your arch enemy ever single day. I never knew why you hate Franklin so much. Whenever you see him you puff out your bearded and try to act hard running at Franklin trying to bite him through the glass. Then it hit me. It’s because he is too epic. When the girls come over they all go to see him and ignore you. You are jealous of a catfish and you can’t deny it. I see your face whenever Molly goes past you to see him. You crawl to your branch wishing you could have his big sexy lips and that massive black tail that he’s not afraid of showing off. Well you won’t have to be tormented by Franklin’s epicenes as in your new Repti home you won’t have to see him ever again as you will be down stairs where you will be the first one Molly sees
Go catch her little man
That guy


----------



## Mikedan1960 (Oct 22, 2013)

Welcome to your new Repti-Home you lucky lizards!

I know your old home is looking a bit tired now and you deserve the best I know. So make yourselves at home and be happy in your new Repti-Home.

You will have so much more room and better furniture too, your viv is now more modern with a far better view. 

You will be glad you now have a fantastic place to live, as I am sure there is no better home than a brand new viv-exotic viv. 

Happy basking.

Michael


----------



## ConnorMcC (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome to your New Repti-Home :welcome:
Leonard, 
 Now that you are almost grown I though you would enjoy a new and improved home.
P.S – No inviting the other reps over for parties.
P.S.S – Try not to crap all over the place on the first day.: victory:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome to your new repti-home!

Jaffa, you were my first snake...and you've outgrown your home so quickly! I know you think everything is food (which would explain the humungous beast you're becoming! ) So I and the lovely people at vivexotic want you to have this new viv, so that I can change your water without taking my life in my hands...because for such a little corn, you scare the living bejeezus out of me when you appear from nowhere to try to eat my hand :shock:

Hope you enjoy it little Jaffasnake!


----------



## tiptonboa (Feb 22, 2011)

Welcome to your new repti-home!

Al,
I know things have been a bit tough for you over the last few months after your house move feel through I know you have just not been yourself, I have wrote a lovely letter to the nice people at Vivexotic who have heard your cry and have kindly doniated a brand spanking new Repti-Home Maxi Vivarium!!!!
Would you believe it has an increased depth of over 30% over your current viv, deeper rails so you can have even more substarte to bury in plus its as easy as ever to assemble.. I know you may struggle with the lack of hands but im sure I could "lend a hand". 
Anyway enjoy being one of the first in the world to call your new Repti-Max Viv home!!

Shaun


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome to your new repti-home!

Dear owner Newt here you know when you got me i was not very big for my age well i need a bigger viv or weight watchers as i dont do the diet thing rats are to yummy, so if you could enter me in this comp i may even win and just think you can get another reptile to fill my old viv i know you would love more 

good luck 

Newt


----------



## carlos18 (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome to your new Repti-Home.

I see you in the mornings looking across the room at your sister with jealousy thinking "look at her with her large mansion of a viv, had it specially built for too!" 

I was just waiting for you to grow a little and now that you're older I want you to know I always wanted you to have the same as her, and I hope that this proves that!

Hopefully now you can enjoy the view with satisfaction rather than envy.

Your Owner (and dad)

Carl


----------



## Laureneve (Sep 5, 2013)

Loki,

See this nice new large viv, you can have it as long as you continue to be my arm candy and let me show you off to all my friends.
This is how having a sugar mommy works ok? 
Oh and you may find a nice new place to sleep instead of my hair... every... single... night. -_-

Lauren
xxx


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

Dear Miss.M.Acanthurus.
I am writing today to inform you of the inevitable eviction and the latter demolition of your current premises at:
Handmade Cottage,
Needs Somework,
Fall-Ing Apart,
CR4P V1V
I have received yet another complaint of constant 'moving of furniture' and 'scratching of interior and/or glass-frontage' from resdidents of nearby locations and The Homeowners Council.
This therefore has finalised our decision to evict yourself, and any living-occupants you may have residing in the property.
However, we have found suitable accomodation for you at the following property:
A1 Reptihome,
Brand Spanking,
Happyackie,
R3PT V1V.
I hope this letter is received gratefully, for further information, feel free to contact us via glass-tapping.

Yours Faithfully,
Homeowners Council


----------



## DefoeCurtis (Sep 18, 2013)

*'Welcome to Your New Repti-Home'*

Coregare

I know how much a new home mean's to you. I know you need your own space, away from the the big, greedy and scary Kilgharrah! All he will be thinking about soon, is 54% of what males think about, every 52 seconds:devil:!
In your new home he will not be able to do this to you, because he would have to get throw 2 wooden walls:2thumb:! 
The new home will be bigger and better then Kilgharrah!, and ladies always come first.:no1:
I hope you like exploring your new home. Say good bye to Kilgharrah and say hello new home

Love your owner and family x

P.S you can invite Kilgharrah around when you want to hear little claws running around!


----------



## Matt_BRB (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome to Your New Repti-Home Dale and Brennan! 

Have fun you two!

Dad :blush:

(as soon as I leave the room)

Brennan - We did it!
Dale - We did it!
Brennan - It looks amazing!
Dale - Look at that... That Looks like one you'd buy from a store!
Brennan - Should of been a bunk bed all along!
Dale - Look at all this floor space! - You could do aerobics in here!
Brennan - So many activities!!
Dale - Do step class
Brennan - It's making my head spin how many activities we can do
Dale - Play army base
Brennan - Yeh!
:whistling2:


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

'Welcome to Your New Repti-Home'

Breakfast is served at 10am, housekeeping at 2pm.

Please enjoy the view from the VIP suite.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Here you go Bruce. This is your new repti-home. It's a home for a reptile.

This time.....don't christen it by taking a crap on the glass, I wasn't ammused.

Forever yours,

Your poop scooping, substrate changing, locust feeding, lizard loving owner! :flrt:


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for all your great replies, the competition closes TONIGHT so if you want to be in with a chance of winning get your entry in now! Less than 7 hours to go...


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Sooooo

When do we find out who was the lucky winner?


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

Tarron said:


> Sooooo
> 
> When do we find out who was the lucky winner?


 We will never know:gasp:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

That guy said:


> We will never know:gasp:


Its looking that way :lol2:


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Hope I win or I'm going to have nowhere to put my new carpet :lol2:


----------



## carlos18 (Oct 30, 2006)

Reeeeeally want to know who won this! Lucky whoever they are!: victory:


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi all, we've been busy looking through the entries and will announce the winners soon!


----------



## tiptonboa (Feb 22, 2011)

I dont expect to win.. im semi-illiterate but 50% off will do :2thumb:


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

*Winners!*

Hi all, here's the info you've been waiting for!

I'm delighted to inform you that the 5 winners of a Vivexotic Repti Home Maxi vivarium are:

Mikedan1960

Drayvan

Carlos18

Welsh Morphology

Mattandme2

We loved your entries! Look out for a PM shortly.


Our 10 runners up, who will all receive a 50% discount on any Vivexotic vivarium are:

MattBRB

ThatGuy

Tiptonboa

Jesterone

SilverSky

TeaSBA

Chance

Rhys d

Tarron

Sharpstrain

You'll all also get a PM letting you know how to claim your discount.

Thanks to everyone who entered!


----------



## carlos18 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Woohoo!!*

Well done guys!! And thanks Hagen and Vivexotic!!! Did not think I would win! :2thumb: Over the moon!


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Sent off the e-mail to claim my discount. Well done everyone!!! :no1:


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Sweet. Thanks Hagen, very nice of you! 

Should we email to claim a discount code or are we supposed to email with the vivarium we'd like? 

Well done to everyone who won.


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, well done again! Yes, please e-mail the contact I sent you via a PM and he will let you know how to claim (for the 50% discount it will likely be by phone with a card payment rather than a discount code).

Paul


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Woo! Thanks Hagen :notworthy: I can't remember the last time I won anything! lol

Well done to the other winners!


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

where can i view the vivs and prices?


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

First time I have ever got even runner up in a contest lol. cheers


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

yay thanks Hagen
and well done everyone else


----------



## tiptonboa (Feb 22, 2011)

Well done all and thank you again for the opportunity hagen.
Now what can I do with my smaller viv...:whistling2:


----------

